# MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes pretty useless in my experience



## piggy (Nov 15, 2019)

Tons of building in ages, I can't reember even just ONE time it helped me to build something hard to build, even when it is the ports system hisself suggesting me to use it.

So what do this environment option is supposed to do considering all what I said before?

Any success story?


----------



## scottro (Nov 15, 2019)

No, but usually, when a port fails to build if you look several lines above where it failed, you'll find a hint, such as a missing library.  The make jobs unsafe thing is usually a waste of time, in my experience, because it's not the reason the port failed to build.


----------



## piggy (Nov 15, 2019)

scottro said:


> No, but usually, when a port fails to build if you look several lines above where it failed, you'll find a hint, such as a missing library.  The make jobs unsafe thing is usually a waste of time, in my experience, because it's not the reason the port failed to build.


Ok. I know that and after ages of building FreeBSD systems I'm now pretty much skilled to solve those building problems and I pretty much succeded 90 per cent of the time. THen, the sense of this post, is to understand what that wnvironment variable do in practise and why it never ever helped me once with my building problems. Just theory, just curious why. And if it is so useless why do not abandon it definitely?


----------



## ucomp (Nov 15, 2019)

MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
is explicitly set in Makefile when a port is known to be broken with parallel builds.


----------



## trev (Nov 15, 2019)

piggy said:


> Tons of building in ages, I can't reember even just ONE time it helped me to build something hard to build, even when it is the ports system hisself suggesting me to use it.
> 
> So what do this environment option is supposed to do considering all what I said before?
> 
> Any success story?



Until a couple of weeks ago I would have agreed with you, but then I struck an issue which was resolved by setting it which disables parallel builds. Unfortunately I cannot recall which port it was. But, yes, I was surprised it worked


----------



## Lamia (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes, it makes parallel builds possible. Try to concurrently "make install clean" a port like llvm in two jails in the same host. Alternatively, try portmaster -a in two or more jails. 
If you don't use jails, try build different ports on the same host over two or more Windows/Tabs.


----------



## piggy (Nov 16, 2019)

Lamia said:


> Yes, it makes parallel builds possible. Try to concurrently "make install clean" a port like llvm in two jails in the same host. Alternatively, try portmaster -a in two or more jails.
> If you don't use jails, try build different ports on the same host over two or more Windows/Tabs.


Mmmm, do u mean if I do parallel building (always not advised becouse of high risk to messed up librarys and dependencies), make_jobs_unsafe automagically sort all the things up? how it can do that?


----------



## Lamia (Nov 16, 2019)

piggy said:


> Mmmm, do u mean if I do parallel building (always not advised becouse of high risk to messed up librarys and dependencies), make_jobs_unsafe automagically sort all the things up? how it can do that?


Just exactly what ucomp wrote above.

Edit:  markup tag does not work. It was deleted.


----------

